# Anyone thinking about trying it tonight?



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Just curious if anyone else had the itch to go try it tonight? I'm sure i will go,just playing the weather to see where i go.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh!, I'm itching like I need a flea collar to go again! I had a great time and I'm not off for 6 more days. I hope you get'm if you do get out!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I sure hope so too,but i am going somewhere even if it is just out riding around in the boat.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

The forecast looks great for tonight and tomorrow. I am planning on going in the morning but the way it looks, I may go late tonight to beat all the traffic.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

My batterys are heating up asI type. The wife wants to go with me tonight.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope she gets more than you tonight! oke or at least the biggest fish. Had to poke at ya some. I will give you a call in a bit.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Getting ready to go hook up to the boat now. Maybe the wind will cooperate, supposed to be 5-10 kts. out of the southwest.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

All of my weather sources are calling for W 5 to 10,well they were this morning anyway.I will go check again,but it should be a decent night if it doesn't pick up like it did Thursday night on me.:banghead


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I get mine from the National Weather Service website,I have seen them change it as many as 5-6 times in one day!!!:doh


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> I have seen them change it as many as 5-6 times in one day!!!:doh


I know what you mean there,i double checked mine and they still call for a W 5 to 10 tonight and tomorrow night SW 5 to 10 but all that matters to me is by 10 pm they say 4mph til daylight.:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

It would be nice if there was no wind but you know what they say "Can't have your cake and eat it Too!!!" :reallycrying


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Who needs cake when we have flatties?:hungry Good luck and be safe!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Ill be heading out there tonight...hope to have the same luck i had the other night if not better!!! oh and check your voice mail Last Chance!


----------

